# Gratuitous ratings comments



## Jola37 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

"Definitely could have got me there faster." That's the only bad Lyft comment that I have received. I followed the gps route, and he never mentioned going a different way. Oh well.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Jola37 said:


> Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


To each his own? Maybe the passemger was the weird one. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

Jola37 said:


> Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


You're taking it personally becasuse he attacked your character, and it's hard not to because he gave no explanation as yo why he felt that way. If you didn't do anything wrong, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Jola37 said:


> Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


Aw, that sucks. I'm sorry. Some people are just assholes.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

4 stars or less, "driver wasnt white....." lol


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jola37 said:


> Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


Where / How can a driver check the detsils???? This


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Yulli Yung said:


> Where / How can a driver check the detsils???? This


only on lyft on uber you never know why they whine


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> only on lyft on uber you never know why they whine


Yes, but tell me where i can find these details


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft enails you a weekly summary every Friday. Check your email.


Yulli Yung said:


> Yes, but tell me where i can find these details


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jola37 said:


> Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


Why do you even look at that silly stuff? I delete it unopened.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

For all we know that guy was a weirdo.... hes prob a loser anyway


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax have their expectations, not always in line with what we consider normal.... I got one suggesting that i dont wear a tank top.... it was 100 degrees the entire week and I grind along in rush hour, even with AC on its hot sitting in the sun. Lol. Another complaining about my dash cam, oh well.

The quickest way to failure is trying to please everyone.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Jola37 said:


> Sooo...anyone here ever get just hurtful comments from pax that rate less than 5 stars? I went to check my Lyft weekly summary this morning: 14 5-star ratings, kudos in all four categories, no flags...and 1 "4-star or less" with the comment "weirdo". Not really sure what to do with that, but man, it's really getting me down. I don't mind a low rating if I did something identifiable, or even really without comment. Guess I'm just looking to commiserate with others about this kind of thing. What are your stories?


That pax is a ****ing ******bag !!! Please don't let that stupid idiot with less than 12 brain cells get you down, it's SO not worth another moment of your valuable time. Truly. You're busting your ass and trying to make a buck and for that, they make a callous, obnoxious comment that they KNOW you're going to read? WHO DOES THAT??!! You know who does that? A person with zero confidence and no self esteem who probably has no friends and doesn't even know how to go about making any.

You are amazing and anyone who tries to be "funny" or rude by messing with you deserves to be struck with a hideous STD and be blinded by a thousand suns.
.


----------

